# Ram Problems??? Possible Fix?



## Wguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello before explaining my predicament ill list details of what i gotz

OS - Windows 7 Ultimate
Motherboard - Foxconn K8M890M2MB-RS2H
Processor - AMD Athlon 64 x2 Duel Core Processor 4200+ 2.20Ghz
RAM (BEFORE problems occurred) 2GB CCL Choice 667MHz DDR2 Memory Stick)

A few days ago i decided to purchase some more ram to bump me up to 4GB from 2GB there was no reason for this as in the 3 years i have owned my PC i have maintained it beautifully I.E No Blue screen of deaths. No Viruses, always up-to-date drivers fresh OS every 8 months i just figured it would be cool to go a lil bit faster?.

So today my new RAM came today which was "2GB Kingston ValueRAM 800MHz DDR2 Memory Stick " , Since putting that b*ztard stick into my computer iv had a few problems which has led to some hair on my carpet of which i have pulled out of my scalp.

Problems :
Audio device has just fecking completely disappeared - Onboard and Soundcard
Keyboard does not light-up/WORK untill Windows 7 has loaded

the problems above fix themselves as soon as i take out 1/2 sticks

I don't really know enough to dive into BIOS and P1*z about with settings that could farm my computer, so i was wondering if you wonderful Gents/Lasses have a solution other than the obvious...refund

Note * BIOS / Chip-set / On-board's are up-to-date
Also have tried Clearing/resetting CMOS/Replacing CMOS Battery and that doesn't help at all (not that i expected it to but meh)

Ill Bookmark this and await needed assistance.

Your's Sincerely

WTFGuy <3


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You are demonstrating a classic example of what may (and often will) happen when using mismatched memory modules. Although each DIMM is fine by itself, DIMM's from different manufacturer's may not play nice with together. In your case, you have modules of different clock speeds and latency. The automatic settings used by the BIOS is most likely too fast for one or the other DIMM.
My best advice is to look for a matched pair (2 x 2GB) of DIMM's. Alternatively, you could try manually setting the memory speed and timings in BIOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ditto^
When using RAM of different speeds, the faster RAM will divert to the slower RAM speed. 
You could replace the Kingston 800MHZ with a stick of Kingston 667MHz but you may still experience the incompatibility problem.
Using two sticks (matched pair) will improve performance by taking advantage of Dual Channel operation. i.e. 2X1 GB sticks will perform better than 1X2 GB stick.


----------



## Wguy (Nov 2, 2010)

gcavan said:


> You are demonstrating a classic example of what may (and often will) happen when using mismatched memory modules. Although each DIMM is fine by itself, DIMM's from different manufacturer's may not play nice with together. In your case, you have modules of different clock speeds and latency. The automatic settings used by the BIOS is most likely too fast for one or the other DIMM.
> My best advice is to look for a matched pair (2 x 2GB) of DIMM's. Alternatively, you could try manually setting the memory speed and timings in BIOS.


Is there any technical name for the settings in BIOS? also im assuming i would need both plugged in, but as i previously stated i can't have both in and get into BOIS at the same time  so i guess note the settings of 1 stick then change them over and copy the settings to the next stick?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Memory Timings

Clock speed: use 667 
CAS Latency (CL) = 6
Row Address to Column Address Delay (tRCD) = 6
Row Precharge Time (tRP) = 6
Row Active Time (tRAS) = 18

Start with those. If both DIMM's will run together with these timings, try it a little tighter. ie 5-5-5-18 or 5-5-5-15


----------



## Wguy (Nov 2, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Memory Timings
> 
> Clock speed: use 667
> CAS Latency (CL) = 6
> ...


Thanks ill try those when im home


----------



## Wguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey so i am a bit confused. this is my DRAM CONFIG screen on BIOS.
Timing mode :
Auto
MaxMemCLK

Memory Clock Value or Limit: (I must have MaxMemCLK on to use this setting)
DDR 400
DDR 533
DDR 667
DDR 800

DQS Training Control:
Skip DQS
Enable DQS

CKE Base Powerdown Time:
Enable
Disable

CKE Base Powerdown:
Per Channel
Per CS

Memclock Tri-Stating:
Disable
Enable

Memory hole remapping:
Enable
Disable

Bottom of UMA DRAM [31:24][FC]: gives me an option for hex decimals w/e

DDR2 Timing Item:
Enable
Disable

TwTr Command Delay:
1 Bus Clock
2 Bus Clock
3 Bus Clock

TrFc0 for DIMM0:
75NS
105NS
127.5NS
195NS
327.5NS

TrFc1 for DIMM1
75NS
105NS
127.5NS
195NS
327.5NS

TwR Write Recovery Time:
3 Clocks
4 Clocks
5 Clocks
6 Clocks

TrTp Precharge Time:
2 Clocks
3 Clocks

TrC Row Cycle Time:
11 Bus Clocks
12 Bus Clocks
13 Bus Clocks
14 Bus Clocks
15 Bus Clocks
16 Bus Clocks
17 Bus Clocks
18 Bus Clocks
19 Bus Clocks
20 Bus Clocks
21 Bus Clocks
22 Bus Clocks
23 Bus Clocks
24 Bus Clocks
25 Bus Clocks
26 Bus Clocks

TrCD RAS to CAS R/W Delay:
3 Clocks
4 Clocks
5 Clocks
6 Clocks

TrrD RAS to RAS Delay:
2 Clocks
3 Clocks
4 Clocks
5 Clocks

TrP Row Precharge Time:
3 Clocks
4 Clocks
5 Clocks
6 Clocks

TraS Minimum RAS Active Time:
5 Bus Clocks
6 Bus Clocks
7 Bus Clocks
8 Bus Clocks
9 Bus Clocks
10 Bus Clocks
11 Bus Clocks
12 Bus Clocks
13 Bus Clocks
14 Bus Clocks
15 Bus Clocks
16 Bus Clocks
17 Bus Clocks
18 Bus Clocks

VDIMM Voltage Select: 1.75 to 1.98 (Currently set at 1.91) 
VCore Voltage Select: 
-0.0500 to -0.0125
+ 0.0125 to +0.3375
^--- CBA to list like 100 Voltage Selects so i wrote "From here - To there" style, hope you dont mind

Any clue as to how i can manage this **** to get both DDR's Working together?


----------



## Wguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Bump, some help would be nice


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Timing mode : MaxMemCLK

Start with this:

Memory Clock: DDR 667
Trcd RAS to CAS R/W Delay: 6 Clocks
Trp Row Precharge Time: 6 Clocks
Tras Minimum RAS Active Time: 18 Bus Clocks

All others at default.


----------



## Wguy (Nov 2, 2010)

oki doke ill give that a try, thanks for the help btw and in advance


----------

